# New Body Kit and 19'' Wheels on my Cruze



## cruzer27 (Apr 5, 2012)

2012 Cruze ECO 6 Spd Manual
19'' TSW Snettertons Drilled, 235/35/19 tires, Eibach Lowering springs, Body Kit, Aftermarket Fog lights(HID) Autzone LED's under headlight, Dual exhaust getting installed this Friday, Rear wing, Possibly painting the rims black or smoke? Not too keen on the silver...


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Im usually not a fan of body kits because they usually come "overdone" but this looks pretty good. Side skirts fit pretty good. Are the LEDs inside the headlight housing? cant see that well.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice! I'm seeing that 19's is the way to go. Go with black chrome on the wheels or smoke. Not black.


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

man that looks sweet...nice choice on the kit and wheels...are the wheels custom drilled?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

The side skirts look a bit..."off" to me, as if they're a bit too boxy, and the lip spoiler should have been a 3-piece spoiler that tapered off more to the sides, but otherwise, it looks good. Nice work. I like the wheels too. They don't look too "open" and fit the car well. 

Not at all digging the HID fog lights though. I blind people with the standard halogen fog lights and regularly get high beams in the face when I use them. I can't imagine how much people are getting blinded with HID fogs.


----------



## GoldenRS (Nov 11, 2010)

Diggin' the 19's...


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

Looks awesome to me very very nice


----------



## SlvrECObullet (Feb 21, 2012)

That looks actually very clean to me. I was kinda sceptical at first reading the title, because yes body kits can be usually "overdone" and the 19's are looking really nice, good job, its clean to me. :goodjob:


----------



## cruzer27 (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks all.
The wheels are custom drilled TSW has a few wheels they can do this with but very limited, In the Europe the Holden and Daewoo version have plenty of choices but I could not see paying $2800 to $3500 to get them here...The led is outside the headlight between the light and the body. I had to take the whole front bumper off to get the head lights out EEGADS!. The led is the side emitting light led they are very thin....As far as the HID's I run them in all three of my cars I have the 6000-8000k so they are not that nasty blue like the kids have. I have not been flashed because of blinding in this car yet. but I always aim the lights down a little too. 
I want to lower it at least another 1/2 inch 
Thanks for all the kind comments.


----------



## Beaker (Mar 21, 2012)

Let us know what kind of fuel economy losses you notice with the increased air resistance, heavier wheels, and non-LRR tires.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

cruzer27 said:


> Thanks all.
> The wheels are custom drilled TSW has a few wheels they can do this with but very limited, In the Europe the Holden and Daewoo version have plenty of choices but I could not see paying $2800 to $3500 to get them here...The led is outside the headlight between the light and the body. I had to take the whole front bumper off to get the head lights out EEGADS!. The led is the side emitting light led they are very thin....As far as the HID's I run them in all three of my cars I have the 6000-8000k so they are not that nasty blue like the kids have. I have not been flashed because of blinding in this car yet. but I always aim the lights down a little too.
> I want to lower it at least another 1/2 inch
> Thanks for all the kind comments.


I don't want to crowd your thread with talk of HID kits, so I invite you to read this thread and post if you want to continue this discussion. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-appearance-body/5985-why-you-shouldnt-install-hid-kits.html


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

what kit is that?


----------



## BlkEco (Feb 3, 2012)

if you dont mind me asking how much was it for the wheels? I have been looking for a set of 19s everywhere and cant find anything.


----------



## Drewsiph87 (Feb 17, 2011)

Where did u get that body kit?


----------



## jaszypoo (Dec 1, 2011)

Looks great. love the 19s! what % tint is that?


----------



## cruzer27 (Apr 5, 2012)

The wheels and tires were around $2000 at Goodroads.net in Tampa ask for Ricky he is the only one that will drill them. 235/35/19
The Body kit is called the V.I.P. Kit from BMC Extreme Concepts the kit was $1300 unpainted, The rear wing was $175.00 painted.


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

By body kit you mean ground effects only right? Because the bumpers look stock. Anyway, looks good bro!


----------



## cruzer27 (Apr 5, 2012)

lip kit sorry!....the tint is 35% with a visor strip on the windshield.


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

very nice


----------



## Beaker (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm sorry I'll never understand the sense in spending 20% of a cars purchase price in order to make it not only slower but get worse mileage. On a car designed for mileage.


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

Beaker said:


> I'm sorry I'll never understand the sense in spending 20% of a cars purchase price in order to make it not only slower but get worse mileage.


It is a disease, once you start, you cannot stop, lol. But why did you put a $5k siding job on your house, paint every room the color you wanted, bought that big tv, did you need it or did you want it. Consumers like personalization, they want their car to be different, an extension of them. We spend a lot of time in our cars, and that $2k body/lip kit is his siding job, the wheels is his paint. I just like to open peoples eyes that even if you buy that sticker, or those autozone seat covers, you bought them for you.
Later,
Steve


----------



## Beaker (Mar 21, 2012)

Improvements to a home can increase its value. Mods to a car either don't add any value at all or decrease its value(with very few exceptions).

Trust me I've modded cars. But they were always to get more power or mileage out of it. If I wasn't happy with the appearance of a car enough to feel that I'd have to spend thousands of dollars improving it, I wouldn't buy it in the first place. I've talked about powdercoating the stock Eco wheels. But that's just because maintenance on these wheels is gonna be a pain.


----------



## chuck5330 (Oct 1, 2011)

Different strokes for different folks. I like customizing my car. Not for resale purpose of performance, but just for fun. To me, a nicer stereo system is my "increase in mileage" or seat covers would be for comfort and looks, but also keeps the seats in good condition "to increase resale value I guess". I personally don't knock anyones taste because if it makes them happy, then all the better.


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

Sweet looking car, now you need to finish it off with some smoked out tail lights.


----------



## cruzer27 (Apr 5, 2012)

Kinda funny how people hate! You hit it on the head Insane...Personalization!!! Why drive what everybody else's mom is driving....on another note the body kit company named the kit after me because it is two kits pieced together... 2011 2012 2013 Chevrolet Cruze OB Style Body Kits 
The O.B. Kit....

By the way my gas mileage improved....so much for that thought. Think about it it's lower and less air under car means efficiency..


----------



## Beaker (Mar 21, 2012)

I wasn't "hating". I think the car looks good. Just not what I spend my money on. 

I'd also be interested to see how your mileage improved. You just put it on. Have you already driven it enough to have refilled the tank and see a calculated increase? Or are you seeing higher numbers on the DIC? If you haven't recalibrated the car for the larger wheels, you might be seeing inaccurate info.


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

Body kits can increase gas mileage as well as lowering the vehicle for less wind resistance from underneath the vehicle, that is fact. Also, you do not have to recalibrate for bigger rim diameter, that is a myth, bigger or smaller tire diameter yes, but as long as it is within 3% of stock in diameter, you do not have to adjust for it.


----------



## cruzer27 (Apr 5, 2012)

Insane hit it again...yes to both, Beaker my mpg went up both on the dic and by the tank. The rims and tires are the same height and diameter as the stock wheels I have 235's with 19'' and when you stand them next to the stock they are the same.


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

cruzer27 that is one awesome looking ride. I am all for personalization. I am pretty sure that there wouldn't be any aftermarket parts if there weren't any good reasons to modify your ride. Keep it up so far you and chevycruze rs have the nicest looking cruze on the forum. I love that kit and wheel combo.


----------



## Moose (Mar 24, 2012)

From one silver cruzer to another, Bravo! :eusa_clap: Looking really nice! You put a lot of coin in, but it was totally worth it!


Mooooose


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Funny how people always tend to go off topic with their personal opinions. I'll have to agree with Steve although I wouldn't go as far as condoning stickers lol

Updates on the dual exhaust, rims?


----------

